
Between Eras: How Bad Tech Teaching May Have Screwed over Millennials - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/between-eras-how-bad-tech-teaching-may-have-screwed-over-millennials-762a02beaf94
======
ksaj
I consider myself lucky. Mine was the _last_ year that taught computer courses
on QNX in my high school. We learned boolean math, and introductory
programming with languages such as Cobol, Pascal, Logo, C, etc. We also got
into some early sort of virtual assistant thingy and AI with a talking
interface that looked like a cartoon woman (sorry I forget her name).

The year before, we learned some assembler to compare with BASIC's PEEK and
POKE commands on a CBM (I still remember the glee experienced when learning a
POKE location that turned the screen into a virtual cylinder, freaking the
teacher out with concerns we'd burn the screen edges...)

The years that came after my attendance learned solely on Microsoft Windows.
They learned way more about spreadsheets than anyone that isn't an accountant
should ever care about. The only language they learned to code in was Turing,
and they only barely got into Boolean operations (surprisingly).

------
CM30
Or in other words, is there going to be a knowledge divide between people who
grew up learning programming and those who grew up when IT was Microsoft
Office 101?

My worry is that there may be, and that those in the latter group may struggle
to compete for tech related jobs with those in the former one.

